# 457 - Network Analyst (263113) | Telecomm Engineer 263311 - Skills Assessment by ACS



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey,

I've just completed my MEngSc in Telecommunications Engineering from UNSW. I got myself assessed as a Professional Telecommunications Engineer through Engineers Australia (EA). I've been working part-time at my employer on my student visa, however now they want to sponsor me for a 457 Visa as a Network Engineer (Cisco / Juniper bla bla).

If I'm not mistaken, the closest occupation as per ANZSCO is Network Analyst (263113). According to the ENSOL list available on DIAC's website, this occupation has to be assessed by ACS.

Now my questions are:

1. Can I use my assessment as a Telecommunications Engineer (from EA) for the role of Network Analyst? Will DIAC accept it?

2. If answer to Q1 is no, then will ACS accept my Telecommunications Degrees?

3. If answer to Q2 is yes, then will they not have an issue assessing the same degree which Engineer's Australia assessed? A conflict of area of responsibility?

Has anyone ever faced such a situation? Or does anyone have any idea how to go about getting myself assessed as a Network Analyst? I have a CCNA and CCNP up my sleeve as well. Will that help me in any way?

Any tips, advice, and personal experience sharing will be highly appreciated!

Many Thanks people!

--- PS: I have studied all courses related to Networks (Network Operations and Control, Advanced Networks, Switching Systems, Network Security) in my MEngSc Telecommunications from UNSW


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Schnitzer said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've just completed my MEngSc in Telecommunications Engineering from UNSW. I got myself assessed as a Professional Telecommunications Engineer through Engineers Australia (EA). I've been working part-time at my employer on my student visa, however now they want to sponsor me for a 457 Visa as a Network Engineer (Cisco / Juniper bla bla).
> 
> ...



Hi, my case is almost same as yours. I've studied BS Computer Engineering and after that working as a Network Engineer (Data/VoIP) for almost 1.7 years. I've also completed CCNA & CCNP certifications. My agent is insisting to be assessed as a Telecom Engineer by EA. He says that degree name is not a problem if CDRs are related to networks specially VoIP. I'm preparing my second CDR. If you have any update on this issue, please share with me.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

lalitmukhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also filling for skill assessment for telecom network engineer having VOIP/SIP exp. But have some doubts regarding CRD. How abt u ....have u filled. Can we be frnd on skype. My skype id is lalit.mukhi and yahoo is is lalit.mukhi at yahoo dot com.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Well, I've decided to wait and apply for ACS assessment after completing 2 years work experience in February 2013.

I'd also advise you to carefully think about your assessment organisation because there are limited seats for each profession.

Regards,
Bilal


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Well, I've decided to wait and apply for ACS assessment after completing 2 years work experience in February 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi...
I was also thinking d same..... i also have both option for skill assessment ie. EA (Telecom Network engineer) & ACS (Network/ system engineer) bcz my profile is mixture of both. 

But i think Telecom Network engineer (EA) will be less as compared to network engineer (ACS) so possibility of getting priority will be EA(TNE). But i think EA skill assessment is more complicated as compared to ACS. Wht do u say.

according to me application for ACS (NE) will be very high, so possiblity of getting selected is less and competitive.

Have you prepared CDR for EA or u going for ACS. 

Can we be frnd on skype : lalit.mukhi

TR//
Lalit


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

lalitmukhi said:


> Hi...
> I was also thinking d same..... i also have both option for skill assessment ie. EA (Telecom Network engineer) & ACS (Network/ system engineer) bcz my profile is mixture of both.
> 
> But i think Telecom Network engineer (EA) will be less as compared to network engineer (ACS) so possibility of getting priority will be EA(TNE). But i think EA skill assessment is more complicated as compared to ACS. Wht do u say.
> ...


Check how many people are invited for 2631 

So you can get an idea that if getting an invite is easier or difficult


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Check how many people are invited for 2631
> 
> So you can get an idea that if getting an invite is easier or difficult



rite.....invites are less for 2631 and still occupation ceiling limit is very high. 

I have some doubt...

1. As i see invites for 2631 (Computer Network Professionals) is very less and as per my knowledge engineer in market is more for 2631 but still very less invites. Is this means that for 2631, as many engineer are available so invite to them is also competitive. Please correct me if i am wrong.

2. My experience matches to two profiles 2632 (Support and Test Engineers) & 2633 (Telecommunications Engineering Professionals) and skill assessment bodies are diff. for both ie. ACS & EA. Just i need to show half the jobs responsibility for 2632 & other half for 2633. 

Can i try first with 2632 (Support and Test Engineers) - ACS because process of assessment is easy with ACS as compared to EA. 

I do have option for 2633 (Telecommunications Engineering Professionals) from EA but i think process is bit complicated and also occupation ceiling count is less ie. 480 and already 216 invites is been issued, so probability if ceiling is high as compared to 2632 (Support and Test Engineers) from ACS where very les invites been issued so chance of getting invite can be good. 

But not sure..... please advise

tr//
Lalit


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

lalitmukhi said:


> rite.....invites are less for 2631 and still occupation ceiling limit is very high.
> 
> I have some doubt...
> 
> ...


yes i am also surprised why only 240 invites. but if someone gets assessment as network engineer or network administrator this is different than 263111 which is computer network and systems engineer.

at the moment if you want to apply as a network engineer or network admin i think you need state sponsorship as well. only 263111 allows independent visa.

maybe i am wrong but i dont know the exact reason why there are less invite.

your exp is matching these two occupations but you have to think about your education, that which occuptation is closely related to your education.

when you are choosing the occupation then you should look at the points as well that if you need state sponsorship for that occupation or you can apply a independent visa.


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> yes i am also surprised why only 240 invites. but if someone gets assessment as network engineer or network administrator this is different than 263111 which is computer network and systems engineer.
> 
> at the moment if you want to apply as a network engineer or network admin i think you need state sponsorship as well. only 263111 allows independent visa.
> 
> ...



I Hold my B.tech in electronic and communication which is closely related to Telecom network engineer.

Is it possible that i can apply first for ACS for 2632 and if not succeeded in that then secondly i can try for EA (2633). 

Will EA & ACS object on this. Because my Roles and responsibly will differ in reference letter.

1 more thing.... if occupation ceiling limit is over, so wht abt my application...will they consider it in next year batch ie. july,2013....or how

Please advise.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

lalitmukhi said:


> I Hold my B.tech in electronic and communication which is closely related to Telecom network engineer.
> 
> Is it possible that i can apply first for ACS for 2632 and if not succeeded in that then secondly i can try for EA (2633).
> 
> ...


as per my knowledge, you can do this. first try to get it from ACS , otherwise you can try from EA.

occupation ceiling doesnt matter from skill assessment. this is important when you submit the EOI and wait for an invitation ,

for skill assessment they will assess your application anyway.


----------



## naresh.myaka (Dec 25, 2012)

lalitmukhi said:


> I Hold my B.tech in electronic and communication which is closely related to Telecom network engineer.
> 
> Is it possible that i can apply first for ACS for 2632 and if not succeeded in that then secondly i can try for EA (2633).
> 
> ...


Hi Lalit,

One of my friend also holds B.Tech Degree and his assessment was done done by EA but not through ACS.

Im not sure whether you can go with ACS, I will ask my friend if he can provide some inputs on this.

Regards,
Naresh Myaka


----------



## naresh.myaka (Dec 25, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> as per my knowledge, you can do this. first try to get it from ACS , otherwise you can try from EA.
> 
> occupation ceiling doesnt matter from skill assessment. this is important when you submit the EOI and wait for an invitation ,
> 
> for skill assessment they will assess your application anyway.


Hi fmasaud84,

I think for B.Tech degree holders by default it is 1st assessed by EA, not sure whether we have option for ACS initially.

Again thats what I heard, may others on this forum has better knowledge on this and can revert.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

naresh.myaka said:


> Hi fmasaud84,
> 
> I think for B.Tech degree holders by default it is 1st assessed by EA, not sure whether we have option for ACS initially.
> 
> Again thats what I heard, may others on this forum has better knowledge on this and can revert.


i guess this is a combination of education and experience which assessing authority looks at.

if someone's experience is related to IT and their degree has minor ICT subjects then they can get the assessment from ACS as well.


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> i guess this is a combination of education and experience which assessing authority looks at.
> 
> if someone's experience is related to IT and their degree has minor ICT subjects then they can get the assessment from ACS as well.



Hi...

In my case i have b.tech degree in electronic and communication and i am working as support engineer (2632) as well as my work is also related to telecommunication therefore telecom network engineer (2633).

Now as a easy process i am interested in applying skill assessment as Support engineer (2632) but i don't have any certification related to support engineer profile and b.tech is also in ECE. 

Will ACS approve my assessment for supoort engineer with telecom degree and how abt DIAC, will they b any issue in this.

TR//
Lalit


----------



## zoom2aus (Jan 27, 2013)

lalitmukhi said:


> Hi...
> 
> In my case i have b.tech degree in electronic and communication and i am working as support engineer (2632) as well as my work is also related to telecommunication therefore telecom network engineer (2633).
> 
> ...


Hi Lalit,
Did you go through the skillset required for 2633 Telecommunication Network Engineer. Its more than just network and telecommunication.
The experience you show should have in depth skills on "Plans, designs, and monitors complex telecommunications networks and associated broadcasting equipment" plus other critera as laid out..Not sure how much of exoerience you possess.
Not sure if support engineer skillset will match this criteria.


----------



## radhaprasad (Apr 25, 2013)

*cdr sample*



naresh.myaka said:


> Hi Lalit,
> 
> One of my friend also holds B.Tech Degree and his assessment was done done by EA but not through ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Naresh,

please share sample CDR as i am processing for Telecom Networks Engineer.

thanks in advance

WBR
Prasad


----------



## sink031 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Expat,

I am holding Electronics & Communication degree with 8+ yr experience in 2G, 3G and LTE,

Can you please suggest whether i should apply for 263311 or 263111..... i am but confused as EA process is complicated and lengthy and don't know if I can apply to ACS, and what will be chances of success with ACS and EA.

Thanks in advance
Nikhil


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> as per my knowledge, you can do this. first try to get it from ACS , otherwise you can try from EA.
> 
> occupation ceiling doesnt matter from skill assessment. this is important when you submit the EOI and wait for an invitation ,
> 
> for skill assessment they will assess your application anyway.


Hi fmasaud84,

Thanks for the info...

Iam planning to apply for skilled Independent visa under 263111 . I have completed CCNP and CCIE (written) with 5 yrs of exp as N/w Engineer.

1. Can you please let me know how much time will it take for getting a PR for 263111.

2. I have seen many n/w Engg jobs in various hob portals but most of them are duplicate. I want to know the current demand for this profile in Australia and how long will it take to get a n/w related job from senior members like you who are already working or searching for jobs in this field.

3. Can I visit Australia after 8 months of getting the PR.. as I am preparing for the CCIE Lab.

please advice...


----------



## jier (Oct 4, 2013)

*CDR Topic*

Dear All:

Based in a EA Assessment and Telecommunications Network Engineer occupation.

Is a WIFI (100 APs + 2 Controller) project a good topic for a CDR??.

Thanks, Jier


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello Guys,
I'm a telecommunication engineer with +8 years of experience and working as telecom fraud and security engineer.
can anybody advise me if how many years to be deducted from ACS if I'm willing to assess as a security specialist and if ACS will give the positive assessment.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moataz_alsbak said:


> Hello Guys,
> I'm a telecommunication engineer with +8 years of experience and working as telecom fraud and security engineer.
> can anybody advise me if how many years to be deducted from ACS if I'm willing to assess as a security specialist and if ACS will give the positive assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Most probably 4 years
But it will also depend on the subjects you studied , your current RnR so you can never be sure until you get an assessment done

Cheers


----------

